# Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV



## Fr33 (20. September 2018)

Ich weiss nicht ob das hier schon mal gepostet wurde - falls ja verschieben:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgbCVd8S1oQ


Meiner Meinung ein sehr guter Vortrag. Wenn ich mir allerdings das Publikum da ansehe - bezweifel ich, dass es diese auch nur irgendwie interessiert....


----------



## bigpit12 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Danke dir


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Danke fürs Posten


echt klasse Vortrag


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Ich fand den Vortrag Klasse, auch in groben Zügen seine Ansichten. Die Sache mit dem Kormoran hat er genau richtig verpackt. Es ist oft eine Schande, wie Klatschseiten und Websites dieses Thema für Reichweite und Likes (aus)nutzen.

Am Ende gewinnt da niemand bei und wir Angler schaden uns nur mehr. Aber gut, manch geistiges Kind reift nur durch Krawall.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Genau das habe ich gerade zufällig bei Youtube gefunden und angeschaut. Echt top der Vortrag. Matze ist mit Abstand der bodenständigste und sympathischte Angler in der Szene. Zudem hat er enormes Wissen in allen Bereichen, Natur und Angelei. Bester Mann!


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Das wurde teilweise doch schon nach Georgs Bericht diskutiert.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=338922

Inhaltlich find ich vieles richtig, 
manches hätte man _-gerade vor diesem Publikum-_ anders darstellen sollen, 
beispielsweise den Spagat zwischen C&R-Fanatismus  & voller Kühltruhe; 
da sollte man _-eben genau vor diesem Publikum-_ die Eigenverantwortlichkeit jedes einzelnen Anglers betonen & stärken, 
von der diese Zuhörer ja ziemlich weit weg sind. 
Aber geschenkt.

Unverschämt finde ich, wie er die AFD hypt und dafür das Osnabrücker Ferienangeln als Bespiel nimmt. 
Diese Schwachsinnsnummer wurde von VÖLLIG ANDEREN Leuten gekippt, nämlich durch die Veranstalter, den AVN und viele Einzelpersonen, auch hier aus dem Board! 
Dabei war es sch***egal, wie sich gerade diese Partei dazu geäußert hat, die im Stadtrat weder eine Fraktion, noch nicht mal einen Sitz hat.
Auch das CDU & FDP pauschal als Pro-Angler-Parteien dargestellt werden ist einfach falsch; man denke an die FDP in Schleswig-Holstein oder die CDU in BaWü, wo beide GEGEN Angler agieren!
Aber auch das: geschenkt.

Ich frage mich vielmehr, 
wo denn die Antwort auf die Frage seines Themas ist?
Wie bringt man denn jetzt Angeln in die Gesellschaft?
Etwa indem man es seinen Nachbarn & Bekannten näherbringt?

Dieser Vortrag wurde vor der Organisation gehalten, die seit Bestehen eben genau dafür da ist!
Und da kann & darf man die Vorgängerorganisationen mit hinzu rechnen. 
Wir reden also von rund 40 Jahren versäumte Erfüllung dieses Auftrags.

Was kommt denn nun als Resümee dabei raus??? #c

Ob der DAFV durch diesen Vortrag seine Arbeit, seine Strategie, seine Ideologie... reformiert,
sich nun endlich des Themas 'Angeln in der Gesellschaft zu vernetzen' annimmt,
ist nur spekulativ zu beantworten.
Es wird nicht schwer sein, meine Prognose zu erraten.


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Für mich ist dieser Auftritt einfach nur peinlich. Er sagt nicht nur etwas über Matze Koch selbst aus, sondern ebenso über das Publikum, das diesen fundamentalistischen Prediger als Vortragenden engagiert hat.
Niveau ist keine Handcreme...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Für mich ist dieser Auftritt einfach nur peinlich. Er sagt nicht nur etwas über Matze Koch selbst aus, sondern ebenso über das Publikum, das diesen fundamentalistischen Prediger als Vortragenden engagiert hat.
> Niveau ist keine Handcreme...



Und Glauben ist eine persönliche Sache. Mir fehlt der Respekt gegenüber seiner einfachen Ansichten. Ich muss das Geschwafel sich wöchentlich neu erfindender Pädagogen auch ertragen. Deswegen beginne ich nicht gleich deren Person direkt anzugreifen.

Auch schön, das du jeden einzelnen Anwesenden zu kennen scheinst. Dein Beitrag sagt jedenfalls jede Menge über dich aus. Ich zitiere dich mal:



> peinlich


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Ich versuch mal, das Ganze speziell für Dich als Zielgruppe zu übersetzen. Wenn der Verband einen Matze Koch als (Bütten) Redner engagiert, dann sagt das etwas über die Qualität und Substanz dieses Verbandes aus.


----------



## Nemo (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal, das Ganze speziell für Dich als Zielgruppe zu übersetzen. Wenn der Verband einen Matze Koch als (Bütten) Redner engagiert, dann sagt das etwas über die Qualität und Substanz dieses Verbandes aus.



Meiner Ansicht nach hat der Verband einen sehr guten Redner passend zum Thema engagiert. Worauf willst Du hinaus? Ich erkenne das Problem nicht. #c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal, das Ganze speziell für Dich als Zielgruppe zu übersetzen. Wenn der Verband einen Matze Koch als (Bütten) Redner engagiert, dann sagt das etwas über die Qualität und Substanz dieses Verbandes aus.



Du wirkst nicht wirklich intelligenter dadurch.

Was der DAFV auch macht, es wäre im Kreise der Gelehrten im Eifelturm des Widerstands falsch. Mach es besser, bisher nehme ich dich auch nur als Büttenredner wahr.

MK hat jetzt schon mehr Menschen erreicht und die Resonanz wirft ein besseres Licht auf uns, als der 100ste Schrei nach Regulierung von Kormoran, Wasserkraft und anderen Themen.

Mal so für dich geschrieben, als ganz spezieller Mensch.


----------



## Grünknochen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach hat der Verband einen sehr guten Redner passend zum Thema engagiert. Worauf willst Du hinaus? Ich erkenne das Problem nicht. #c




Meine Ansicht ist exakt gegenteilig zu der deinigen. Ich bin kein Freund von Marktschreierei und Luftpumpennummer. Ist das so schwer zu erkennen?


----------



## Nemo (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Meine Ansicht ist exakt gegenteilig zu der deinigen. Ich bin kein Freund von Marktschreierei und Luftpumpennummer. Ist das so schwer zu erkennen?



Sorry, aber ohne zumindest irgendwie nachvollziehbar geäußerte Kritik ziehst Du hier die einzige Luftpumpennummer ab.


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach hat der Verband einen sehr guten Redner passend zum Thema engagiert.


Der Verband verfolgt eine Politik, die mit MK's Rede so gar nichts zu tun hat, ihr teils sogar diametral entgegensteht.
Was zunächst mal nicht verwerflich ist, sondern sogar positiv zu werten, wenn tatsächlich ein Wille dahinter stehen würde, die anderen Positionen zu verstehen, zu diskutieren, evtl. sogar ein paar davon zu übernehmen.

Seit Mai hat man davon nichts gehört, ich behaupte man wird auch nie mehr was davon hören.
Das betrifft auch die Reden anderer geladener Gäste.

Das Ganze ist nicht mehr als eine Shownummer, sie sonnen sich im Lichte der Prominenz ...und machen weiter Murks wie immer.

Matze Koch hat darüber eine Rede gehalten, die nicht seinem Thema entsprach.
Er hat dafür geredet, dass Angeln in der Gesellschaft (stärker) vernetzt sein sollte _(was m.M.n. richtig ist)_;
es ist nicht um den Istzustand gegangen, darum warum dieser so ist wie er ist und auch nicht darum, WIE man dies erreichen sollte.

Und das genau vor der Organisation, die sowohl für den Istzustand, wie für die erforderlichen Handlungen verantwortlich ist.
Deswegen fehlte einiges an Punkten in seiner Rede.

Im Übrigen sollten viele seiner Jünger mal genau hinhören, was er tatsächlich dort sagt und ob dies wohl mit ihrer Angelei einhergeht.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> MK hat jetzt schon mehr Menschen erreicht ...


 Das hat Otto Waalkes auch.
Unsinn wird aber nicht dadurch richtig(er), weil ihn ein Promi ausspricht.
Und es war so einiges an Unsinn dabei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das hat Otto Waalkes auch.
> Unsinn wird aber nicht dadurch richtig(er), weil ihn ein Promi ausspricht.
> Und es war so einiges an Unsinn dabei.



Überzeugst du die Öffentlichkeit mit Stichhaltigkeit? Otto Waalkes würde die Masse eher bewegen, als der reflektierte Geistige. Wie man sich verkauft, zählt heute mehr als alles andere.


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Genau. 

Und deswegen wartet das gesamte Tal der Ahnungslosen weiter darauf, dass Matze Koch & Gero Hocker die Welt von P€ta befreien, weil ja _"der Bundestag darüber abstimmt"_.
Halleluja!
|laola:


----------



## Nemo (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Verband verfolgt eine Politik, die mit MK's Rede so gar nichts zu tun hat, ihr teils sogar diametral entgegensteht.



Wäre meines Erachtens ja dann eher ein positives Signal?


kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist nicht mehr als eine Shownummer, sie sonnen sich im Lichte der Prominenz ...und machen weiter Murks wie immer.



Ja ok, geht gegen den Verband, ist aber nicht der Fehler von MK, oder?(wir diskutieren ja gerade seine angeblichen Fehler)

Zudem... ein paar Tage Zeit kannst Du ihnen schon geben finde ich. Für mich war es ein positives Signal.



kati48268 schrieb:


> m Übrigen sollten viele seiner Jünger mal genau hinhören, was er tatsächlich dort sagt und ob dies wohl mit ihrer Angelei einhergeht.


Es geht gar nicht darum, mit allen seiner Aussagen übereinzustimmen. Dass das Angeln viele Ausprägungen und Meinungen auch innerhalb der Anglerschaft hat brauchen wir doch nicht zu diskutieren! Hier geht es doch im Wesentlichen darum, dass Tierrechtsorganisationen wie PETA, die einem Affen das Recht am eigenen Bild zusprechen wollen, jegliche Art von Tiernutzung unterbinden wollen und dementsprechend Stimmung machen! Der unbedarfte Zuhörer fällt da schnell  drauf rein! 
Wer das nicht kapiert, dass alle Angler in einem Boot sitzen, der hat sich den Vortrag nicht angehört, nicht verstanden, oder ist ein PETA-Troll.


----------



## Flymen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und Glauben ist eine persönliche Sache. Mir fehlt der Respekt gegenüber seiner einfachen Ansichten. Ich muss das Geschwafel sich wöchentlich neu erfindender Pädagogen auch ertragen. Deswegen beginne ich nicht gleich deren Person direkt anzugreifen.
> 
> Auch schön, das du jeden einzelnen Anwesenden zu kennen scheinst. Dein Beitrag sagt jedenfalls jede Menge über dich aus. Ich zitiere dich mal:



Da muss ich Dir mal voll zustimmen! Und genau aus diesem Grund wählen wir hier im Osten mit ruhigem Gewissen die AfD und unterstützen ihre Ableger. Was die wirklich glauben ist ihre persönliche Sache, deshalb sollte man da mehr Respekt erwarten können.
Genau soviel Respekt, wie Du hier allen Kritikern entgegen bringst!


----------



## Taxidermist (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

@Flyman, bei Thomas hättest du jetzt die rote Karte bekommen, aber damals hat ja auch noch Jose die Nachtschicht geschoben!

Jürgen


----------



## Nemo (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Die Parteien an sich würde ich bei den Diskussionen außen vor lassen, dazu ist die politische Landschaft viel zu heterogen. So lange es nicht um bundeseinheitliche Gesetze geht, kann man da kaum ein klares Bild zeichnen.

Es sind eher einzelne Politiker, die sich ab und zu mal für Angler stark machen. Außer bei rot-grün, da kenne ich keinen:q


----------



## Silverfish1 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Flymen schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir mal voll zustimmen! Und genau aus diesem Grund wählen wir hier im Osten mit ruhigem Gewissen die AfD und unterstützen ihre Ableger. Was die wirklich glauben ist ihre persönliche Sache, deshalb sollte man da mehr Respekt erwarten können.
> Genau soviel Respekt, wie Du hier allen Kritikern entgegen bringst!



Wer sind den wir? Sicher nicht der ganze Osten! 

Kannst du deine Ansichten zum Thema Politk bitte wo anderst anbringen, bevor du evtl. Noch mit Verschwörungstheorien ankommst.


----------



## Flymen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Wer sind den wir? Sicher nicht der ganze Osten!
> 
> Kannst du deine Ansichten zum Thema Politk bitte wo anderst anbringen, bevor du evtl. Noch mit Verschwörungstheorien ankommst.



Ich habe bloß mal den Fantastic-Stil imitiert...keine Verschwörung in Sicht ;-)


----------



## rippi (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Sehr schelmisch. Das muss man sagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



rippi schrieb:


> Sehr schelmisch. Das muss man sagen.



Lausebub du!


----------



## Taxidermist (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



rippi schrieb:


> Sehr schelmisch. Das muss man sagen.



Aber Recht hat er, zumindest was den Einen betrifft!
Spätestens wenn morgen früh einer von der "Redaktion" aufwacht.

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Unverschämt finde ich, wie er die AFD hypt und dafür das Osnabrücker Ferienangeln als Bespiel nimmt.
> Diese Schwachsinnsnummer wurde von VÖLLIG ANDEREN Leuten gekippt, nämlich durch die Veranstalter, den AVN und viele Einzelpersonen, auch hier aus dem Board!
> Dabei war es sch***egal, wie sich gerade diese Partei dazu geäußert hat, die im Stadtrat weder eine Fraktion, noch nicht mal einen Sitz hat.




Hab mal fix gesucht, scheinbar hatte die AFD ihre Finger doch im Spiel.

https://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/615-politiker-pro-angelangebote-für-kinder.html

https://www.hasepost.de/afd-will-mit-osnabruecker-ferienpasskindern-am-rechten-rand-fischen-36894/

Ganz so liest sich das jetzt aber nicht, als hätte Matze da Fehler gemacht. Einen Sitz braucht man auch nicht, um politischen Druck auszuüben. Die Quelle gibt gar Namen des AFD Funktionärs an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> heute war tag des:q Der Minigolf-Tag wird begangen am 21. September 2018. Dieser Tag wird traditionell mit einer Runde Minigolf gefeiert!
> 
> ich lösche das auch gleich jungs
> 
> ...



Habs auch gelöscht Nobbi, ich wollte mich nur nicht Dumm anmachen lassen. Bleiben wir beim Thema, recht hast du!


----------



## Flymen (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Flyman, bei Thomas hättest du jetzt die rote Karte bekommen, aber damals hat ja auch noch Jose die Nachtschicht geschoben!
> 
> Jürgen



Nun ja, Dinge ändern sich und Thomas beschneidet hier nichts mehr #6


----------



## Taxidermist (21. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Flymen schrieb:


> Nun ja, Dinge ändern sich und Thomas beschneidet hier nichts mehr #6



Jo, träum du mal weiter!
Ich meine das jetzt nicht im Bezug auf Thomas, sondern auf die Boardregeln.

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Die AFD hat sich damals zu der Sache geäußert ja,
das bestreitet auch niemand,
sie hat & hatte aber im OS-Rat keinerlei politischen Einfluss und auch keinen Anteil an der Rücknahme des Schwachsinns.
Sie wollte sich an die Initiative, die für die Rücknahme kämpfte, dran hängen, 
wurde aber ausdrücklich von allen anderen Initiatoren ausgeladen & war in absolut nichts involviert.
_(ich war in den Verlauf der Sache halbwegs gut informiert wer-was-wo & so, außerdem habe ich mich heute per Telefonat mit dem Veranstalter des Ferienangelns nochmals genau nach diesem Umstand erkundigt)_

Wenn MK der AFD Anglerfreundlichkeit zusprechen will, gibt es durchaus Beispiele dafür;
siehe die ehem. Wahlprüfsteine hier
oder 
die Plenarsitzung im Landtag SH im Okt. 17, wo die ADF als einzige Partei gegen die Angelverbotszonen Ostsee eintrat.
Vielleicht war dieses Beisiel aber auch ungeeignet, weil sich ausgerechnet in dieser Sitzung auch die FDP FÜR die Verordnung v. Bundesumweltministerin Hendricks aussprach & dementsprechend abstimmte, was sich evtl. nicht so schön mit der Bruderschaft zu Hocker darstellen lässt.

Die Osnabrücker Geschichte jedoch ist kein Beispiel, das ist Fake News.

Wie bei allen(!) Parteien (_selbst bei den Grünen, auch wenn man da tief buddeln muss)_ findet man auch bei der AFD Stimmen pro angeln und gleichzeitig Stimmen dagegen; 
so umwarben bei FB zig AFDler zur BT-Wahl 2017 P€ta-Jünger um Stimmen.
Trauen kann man als Angler keiner Partei, allenfalls einzelnen Politikern, das haben wir in zig Jahren Angelpolitik im AB gelernt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Osnabrücker Geschichte jedoch ist kein Beispiel, das ist Fake News.



Kati, auch der AVN bringt die AFD ins Rennen. Es geht ja im Konkreten Fall um den Ferienpass, das kam ja nicht von mir, Saza hat das Verlauten lassen und er schrieb auch, das es keine Quellen gäbe (gibt es nun doch). Du hast das so übernommen und als deine Meinung in den Thread gesetzt. Alles Gut bis hier hin.

Die Argumentation von MK ist halt nur nicht komplett aus der Luft gegriffen. Welche Gewichtung nun welcher Akteuer hat, spielt dann keine Rolle, der Vorwurf ist doch etwas Dünn und so nicht haltbar. Mit Sicherheit hätte er weitere Personen benennen können, die sich Aktiv beteiligten, Saza selbst (!) schrieb auf FB wiederum, das er nicht jeden Helfer aufzählen könne, weil es schlicht so viele waren.

Am Ende werden da zu 100% andere Leute als jene AFD Funktionäre die Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt haben, dem würde ich nichts entgegensetzen. Die Nummer jetzt aber als falsche Schilderung von Informationen auszulegen oder fehlende journalistische Sorgfalt Matze Kochs zu attestieren ist schon Hart.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Nabend,


kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Osnabrücker Geschichte jedoch ist kein Beispiel, das ist Fake News.


 Warum DAS denn??

 WAS genau ist an der Aussage von Matze ein Fake?


----------



## Gunnar. (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Diese ganze Empörung ist nichts anderes als reine politische und persönliche Eitelkeiten.

 Der eine ist angepisst das die AFD positiv erwähnt wurde und der andere ist angesäuert das seine Taten nicht genug Beachtung finden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Flymen schrieb:


> Ich habe bloß mal den Fantastic-Stil imitiert...keine Verschwörung in Sicht ;-)



Kollege - damit hast du deinen vorigen Beitrag zwar relativiert - aber besser isses dadurch nicht geworden! 

Taxi hat recht - das wäre von Onkel Thomas klar gewertet und abgebürstet worden - nur wegen des o. a. angeführten Zitats gehe ich noch nicht weiter... 

@ All - lest nochmal bitte den Threadtitel durch und kommt zum Thema zurück. 
Angelpolitik Ja- den Rest tragt bitte woanders aus!


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Diese ganze Empörung ist nichts anderes als reine politische und persönliche Eitelkeiten.
> 
> Der eine ist angepisst das die AFD positiv erwähnt wurde und der andere ist angesäuert das seine Taten nicht genug Beachtung finden.


 Du kannst deuten was immer du möchtest, es trifft trotzdem nicht zu.

Die OS-Geschichte ist sowieso nur ein Nebenthema, entscheidender ist doch was ganz anderes:



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist nicht mehr als eine Shownummer, sie _(DAFV)_ sonnen sich im Lichte der Prominenz ...und machen weiter Murks wie immer.


Oder hat jemand eine Kehrtwende der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Richtung Vernetzung des Angelns in der Gesellschaft wahrgenommen?

Dasselbe gilt doch für die Rede Jan Kortes; er bemängelte Jahre vorher den nicht stattfindenden Lobbyismus des DAFV, tat dies (in höflicher Form) ebenso in seiner Rede und passiert ist wie immer: nichts.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Natürlich ändert sich nichts.
 Ich habe eh den Eindruck, dass der DAfV die anglerische vox  populi nur deshalb als Redner eingeladen hat, um den Eindruck zu  erwecken, man nehme den sog. ''einfachen Angler'' ernst und stelle ihn in den  Mittelpunkt der eigenen Entscheidungsfindung.
 M.a.W.: It's for the show...


Im Übrigen würd ich mal ganz entspannt davon ausgehen, dass politische Parteien egal welche Couleur auf der Bekenntnisebene die Anglerschaft im Zweifel deshalb ins Visier nehmen, um sich ein bestimmtes Zielpublikum zu erschließen. Bekennerschaft und seriöse Angelpolitik sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche Dinge...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Und das ist genau das Problem der deutschen Anglerschaft. Stellt sich jemand mit Reichweite hin, passt es nicht. Sofort wird jeder Versuch einer positiven Wirkung in Kleinteile zerlegt. 

Auf der anderen Seite wird bei jedem zweiten Thread betont, warum Promis aus der Branche sich nicht bekennen, Flagge zeigen und Politisch im Sinne des Angelns aktiv werden. Wäre Matze jetzt beim VDSF gewesen, würde der Tenor lauten: Der Verband hat doch keine Mitglieder, ist Sinnlos. 

Tierrechtler werden sich so oder so gegen unser Hobby stellen, spielt alles keine Rolle. Man kann jetzt in Schönheit sterben oder Anpacken. Ich hab lieber Menschen mit Fehlern an der Front, als Deserteure hinter den Linien.


----------



## Fr33 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Ich habe mir das Video heute Nacht ein 2. mal angeschaut. Ich muss sagen - vom Thema her ein guter Lückenfüller für so ne Tagung. Aber M.Koch hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen, mit PETA & C&D schon die Sache in seine Richtung zu lenken. Ob das Madame HK und Konsorten so erwartet haben? Ich hätte mir mehr Kritik am Verband gewünscht, wie man die Tatsachen auch ändern wolle.... Und da gehe ich mit Kati konform - ich glaube auch nicht, dass da jmd mit Posten in der Runde überhaupt was ändern will.

Achja . was mir immer bischen aufstößt ist die Sache mit dem Naturschutz. Dass Angler zwangsläufig in den Augen der Verbände und auch M.Koch Naturschützer sein müssen.... Ich bin für mich gesehen ein Naturnutzer wie andere Wassersportler auch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Achja . was mir immer bischen aufstößt ist die Sache mit dem Naturschutz. Dass Angler zwangsläufig in den Augen der Verbände und auch M.Koch Naturschützer sein müssen.... Ich bin für mich gesehen ein Naturnutzer wie andere Wassersportler auch.



Boah, made my day! Danke!!!

Ich habe das Video auch geguckt und an dem Punkt ging mein Blutdruck gleich wieder in die Höhe, wollte das aber nicht auch hier wieder deutlich machen.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich es positiv, wenn ein mal ein Angler bei diesen Naturschutzverbänden zu Wort kommt. Jedoch denke ich, dass Reichweite alleine nicht ausreichend ist, um einen Matze Koch ans Mikro zu lassen. Ich denke der Inhalt ist viel entscheinder, denn bei falschen Inhalten kann Reichweite auch negativ sein.

Inhaltlich sehe ich Licht, aber auch viel Schatten!

Eine Frage beschäftigt mich aber sehr intensiv. Was wurde damit erreicht? Wer hat die Inhalte aufgenommen? 

Ich denke in der Runde und bei dem Publikum hätte man die Chance gehabt und auch nutzen müssen, manche Themen deutlich zu formulieren "So darf es nicht weitergehen. Ich fordere einen intensiven Einsatz für Angler von einem Bundesverband". Ich denke mir hätte man nach 60 Sekunden das Mikro abgedreht...


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... als Deserteure hinter den Linien.


Du wärst ein fantastischer DAFV-Funktionär! #6


----------



## torstenhtr (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Lars:


> "So darf es nicht weitergehen. Ich fordere einen intensiven Einsatz für Angler von einem Bundesverband".
> Ich denke mir hätte man nach 60 Sekunden das Mikro abgedreht...


Dir fehlen leider die Redegewandheit und Prominenz (nicht böse gemeint) .. Das ist aber auch das Problem,
MK kann vermutlich jeden Unfug verkaufen und ihm würde trotzdem zugejubelt.

Für mich wirkte der Vortrag eben wie eine Sonntagspredigt, Dinge wurden oberflächlich angeschnitten,
aber konkrete Lösungsansätze fehlen. Einige Dinge fand ich sehr fragwürdig wie Kati schon erwähnte. 
Insb. auch die Luftpumpennummer mit Hocker von der FDP.

Ja, "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" aber was ist mit:

(1) Reduktion der Einstiegshürden,
(2) Abschaffung der dümmlichen Fischerprüfung,
(3) Angeln als "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des TierSchG (oder Angeln aus dem Anwendungsbereich des TierSchG)
(4) Angeln als gemeinnützig anerkannte Tätigkeit im Sinne der AO
(5) Beseitigung der verkrusteten Verbands-/Vereinsstrukturen



> DAFV-*Fink*tionär


Der Begriff hat was  merke ich mir ..


----------



## saza (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Christoph und Gunnar. hier treibt ihr euch also rum. Leider lässt ihr mich ja in den anderen Diskussionen alleine. Ich habe euch scheinbar vergebens erklärt, was meine Beweggründe waren.
1. Hat die Partei überhaupt nichts mit der Wiedereinsetzung des Angelns in den Ferienpass zu tun.
2. Habe ich sogar geschrieben, das MK von der Partei erwähnt wurde.
3. Wisst ihr, das es eine Pressemeldung des Kreisvorsitzenden der Partei gibt. Daraus einen leidenschaftlichen Kampf zu interpretieren, fällt schon schwer bzw ist unmöglich. 
4. Es waren die Parteien aus dem Stadtrat von Osnabrück, sowie viele Mitglieder und Redakteure und Administratoren des AB, der AVN, die NWA Osnabrück und viele Einzelpersonen. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich sie nicht einzeln aufzählen möchte, weil ich Angst habe jemanden zu vergessen. 
5. Von der besagten Partei Kamm eine gemeinsame Pressemeldung mit MK heraus. Hier der Text 
Matze Koch und ich sagen: ES REICHT!!

offener Brief für die Rücknahme der Streichung der Angelaktion aus dem Osnabrücker Ferienpass

Sehr geehrte Stadtverwaltung Osnabrück, sehr geehrter Herr Wolfgang Griesert, liebe Jugendpflege Osnabrück,
geschätzte Vorstände der hiesigen Angelvereine, liebe Inhaber vom Sportfischreizentum OS und Spechts Anglershop, 
geehrte Inhaber von Askari und Angeldomäne und liebe Anglerfreunde und Unterstützer im ganzen Land.

Am 8. März 2017 habe ich Kenntnis davon erhalten, dass zunächst in diesem Jahr unseren Kindern in Osnabrück Stadt und Land nicht mehr die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, in den Sommerferien im Rahmen des Ferienpassprogramms in das Angeln in freier Natur hinein zu schnuppern.

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Angelprofi, Angeljournalisten und Youtuber Matze Koch fordern wir gemeinsam:

Die sofortige Rücknahme der Streichung der Angelaktion aus dem Osnabrücker Ferienpass. 
Weiterhin sollte noch viel mehr Kindern, nämlich mindestens 100 Kindern die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, in diese verantwortungsvolle
und lehrreiche Freizeitgestaltung Einblick zu erlangen.

Matze Koch ist es ein Anliegen, dass Kinder an die Angelei herangeführt werden und setzt sich auch persönlich dafür ein. Sollte die Streichung des Angelns aus dem Ferienpass zurückgenommen werden, schließt er es nicht aus, sofern sein Terminplaner es zulässt, persönlich hier zu erscheinen, was vielen Kindern Freude bereiten würde.

In dem angehängten Dokument des Bayerischen Staatsminister für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten ist bereits eindeutig darauf eingegangen worden, dass „fachkundig angeleitetes Schnupperfischen“ sehr wohl als ein wertvolles pädagogisches Angebot anzusehen ist. 

Besonders sollte von der Jugendpflege die Frage 5 auf Seite 4 ff sowie die entsprechende Antwort beachten; Ich zitiere:
Treffen die Bestimmungen der Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFiR), hier vor allem Nr. 10.6.2 VwVFiR,
auch für Kindergruppen bei „Schnupperfischen“ im Rahmen von Ferienprogrammen zu?
Antwort:
In entsprechender Anwendung der Regelungen in Nr. 10.6.2 VwVFiR können nicht nur Schulklassen und Schülergruppen, sondern auch andere Kinder – und Jugendgruppen, deren Mitglieder das 10., nicht aber das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben, an die Fischerei herangeführtwerden, ohne dass sie im Besitzt eines Fischereischeins sind. So können Kinder- und Jugendgruppen auch im Rahmen von Ferienprogrammen oder sonstigen, durch Fischereivereine organisierten Kursen die Fischerei kennen lernen, ohne einen Jugendfischereischein besitzen zu müssen. Voraussetzung ist allerdings auch bei diesen Gruppen in jedem Fall Eine verantwortliche und sachkundige Anleitung und Begleitung der Kinder und Jugendlichen, die selbst nicht „Fischereiausübende“ sind. 
Zitat ende.

Hier wird vom Staatministerium ganz klar ausgesagt, dass nichts dagegen spricht, dass Kinder und Jugendliche an das Angelfischen / Sportfischen herangeführt werden. 

Die völlig unsinnigen Aussagen der PeTA, das die Kinder traumatisiert würden wenn sie sähen wie ein Fisch waidgerecht getötet würde, oder die Fische
gequält würden oder die Fische zum Spass und nicht zur Nahrungsgewinnung gefangen würden entbehrt jeglichen Bezug zur Wirklichkeit und kann nur als völlig realitätsfremd bezeichnet werden. 

Fische liegen nicht einfach so im Kühlfach, Fleisch wächst nicht im Vakumpack heran, das wissen viele Kinder dank solchen Minderheitsvereinigungen wie der PeTA leider oft nicht. Wir alle haben die Verantwortung unseren Kindern den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit, und der Ehrerbietung gegenüber der getöteten Kreatur, bei zu bringen.  

Mir ist es eine Herzensangelegenheit, dass ausdrücklich ALLEN interessierten Kindern die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, in diese verantwortungsvolle Freizeitgestaltung „hinein schnuppern“ zu können. Wenn meine Position als Vorsitzender der Alternative für Deutschland, Kreisverband Osnabrück dazu beitragen kann, den Kindern hier in der Region diese Möglichkeit zu geben, bin ich gerne bereit mich ebenfalls einzubringen. 

Ich zeige den Kindern gerne, wie z.B. Forellen die wir geangelt haben, vorbereitet, eingelegt und geräuchert werden.

Liebe Verantwortlichen in Verwaltung und in Vereinen nehmt dieser Herausforderung an und macht sie zu eurer. Gebt den Kindern zumindest die Gelegenheit die Sportfischerei kennen zu lernen.

Und Ihr liebe Ausrüster, unterstützt bitte mit zahlreichen Sachspenden diese Aktion. Alles Material wird den Kindern zur Verfügung gestellt und gespendet.

Macht bitte alle mit und vergesst für einen Moment eure politische Orientierung und denkt einfach mal NUR an unsere Kinder

Vielen herzlichen Dank auch im Namen von Matze Koch.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Besagte Partei

P.S.
Wer gerne etwas zu dieser Aktion beitragen möchte, als Sach- oder Geldspende, als Unterstützer oder Helfer, der möge sich bitte direkt per email an mich wenden.

Das alles dürfte euch bekannt sein. 

Wir wollen und wollten niemals das Angeln im Ferienpass vor einen parteipolitischen  Karren spannen lassen. Es geht um Angeln für Kinder. 
Die Leidenschaft die ihr an den Tag legt, mir anderes zu unterstellen ist schon bewundernswert. Fragt euch mal, ob ihr auch so gehandelt hättet, wenn es um eine andere Partei gegangen wäre. 

Übrigens, keins der angesprochenen Angelfachgeschäfte aus Osnabrück haben diesen offenen Brief jemals bekommen.


----------



## rippi (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

"Fische liegen nicht einfach so im Kühlfach, Fleisch wächst nicht im Vakumpack heran, das wissen viele Kinder dank solchen Minderheitsvereinigungen wie der PeTA leider oft nicht."

Hä? Weißt du (du bist der Verfasser des Briefes oder?) überhaupt was Peta ist und wofür die eintreten?


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

….und Kinder, wenn sie Bock haben, gehen sie einfach Angeln.


----------



## Nemo (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

ich geh jetzt angeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Sorry meinte Jugendliche.


macht ihr euch die Taschen mal schön voll.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



saza schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn meine Position als Vorsitzender der Alternative für Deutschland, Kreisverband Osnabrück dazu beitragen kann, den Kindern hier in der Region diese Möglichkeit zu geben, bin ich gerne bereit mich ebenfalls einzubringen.
> ...
> 
> Wir wollen und wollten niemals das Angeln im Ferienpass vor einen parteipolitischen  Karren spannen lassen.



|kopfkrat


----------



## Nemo (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Sorry meinte Jugendliche.
> 
> 
> macht ihr euch die Taschen mal schön voll.



Was meinst Du?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Ich finde die Rede gar nicht schlecht, ne eigentlich sogar ganz gut und er hat auch wesentliche Ansätze geliefert, wie man den Eindruck verbessern kann.

Aber vielleicht sind die Absätze dem ein oder anderen zu banal, oder für Foren wenig geeignet.

Über allem stand mehr Einigkeit.

Stimmt doch, wenn selbst Angler anderen Angler sinnbildlich an den Hals gehen, dann ist der Weg zu Selbstzerfleischung geebnet.

Das fängt an mit Kochtopfanglern und C+R, aber die Art, wie man sich abarbeitet, ob Naturschutz nun zum Angeln gehört, oder nicht ist doch grotesk, denn jeder einigermaßen intelligente Mensch sollte ein Interesse am Naturschutz haben.

Nur weil Teile der Naturshutzverbände den Anglern ans Zeug wollen, den Naturschutz zu verteufeln und aus unseren Vereinen heraussektieren zu wollen......

Da lese ich nur noch jeden zigsten Post, das ist doch ermüdend.

Der Hinweis zum Umgang mit dem Kormoran ist doch ein guter Fingerzeig, wir hatten hier ja mal das Thema, da wurde öffentlich gefordert den Fischotter abzuschießen, man stelle sich vor, das käme auf ein Plakat, dürfte die Polarisierung noch deutlicher ausfallen und damit tun wir uns keinen Gefallen.

Und ob Matze jetzt die beste Wahl war, oder nicht?

Nun er hat es nicht schlecht gemacht. Aber prompt kommen wieder andere Protagonisten und erklären Wortreich wie es nach Ihren Vorstellungen noch besser gewesen wäre.

Aber die Krux, die hat man nicht gefragt und ein Teil wäre sicher auch gar nicht hingegangen, geschweige denn, das noch die Bereitschaft da wäre, eine konstruktive Zusammenarbeit überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen.

Übrigens, wenn ich irgend ein Ziel verfolgen würde, und auf Zustimmung der politischen Parteien hoffen würde, dann würde ich die AFD nicht mal in den Verteiler aufnehmen, denn deren Unterstützung dürfte es bereits fast ausschließen, das andere Parteien den Schulterschluss wagen.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Testudo schrieb:


> Übrigens, wenn ich irgend ein Ziel verfolgen würde, und auf Zustimmung der politischen Parteien hoffen würde, dann würde ich die AFD nicht mal in den Verteiler aufnehmen, denn deren Unterstützung dürfte es bereits fast ausschließen, das andere Parteien den Schulterschluss wagen.



... und das ist auch gut so! Mit solchen Verbindungen diskreditiert man jedes legitime Ziel.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Unsere jungen Angler machen das schon ganz alleine.

und das ist auch Natur.


----------



## saza (23. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



rippi schrieb:


> "Fische liegen nicht einfach so im Kühlfach, Fleisch wächst nicht im Vakumpack heran, das wissen viele Kinder dank solchen Minderheitsvereinigungen wie der PeTA leider oft nicht."
> 
> Hä? Weißt du (du bist der Verfasser des Briefes oder?) überhaupt was Peta ist und wofür die eintreten?



Wen meinst du?


----------



## rippi (23. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Den Verfasser des Zitats, das ich nicht zuordnen konnte.


----------



## saza (23. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



rippi schrieb:


> Den Verfasser des Zitats, das ich nicht zuordnen konnte.



Das hat der Kreisvorsitzende der Partei geschrieben. Im offenen Brief an die Stadt.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Lars:
> Dir fehlen leider die Redegewandheit und Prominenz (nicht böse gemeint) .. Das ist aber auch das Problem,
> MK kann vermutlich jeden Unfug verkaufen und ihm würde trotzdem zugejubelt.
> 
> ...




Vermutlich hast Du seine Worte nicht verstanden?
Du willst mit Deiner Meinung durch die Wand, aber wirst das wohl kaum lange durchhalten.


Anders wie Du denkt er weiter, wenn Er meint das Angeln in ein anderes Licht gerückt werden muss, bevor man vielleicht auch Details verändern kann.
Da wird er gar nicht so verständnisvoll über Angler denken die sein Hobby in schlechten Ruf bringen. 



Lediglich Punkt 5 scheint er sofort angehen zu wollen, wenn Er solche Reden dort hält.



Da bin ich voll bei Ihm, seine Wut und Ansichten kann ich gut verstehen.
Darum ein fettes DANKE!

Trennen tut uns lediglich Darwin und die Religion.


----------



## torstenhtr (23. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



> Du willst mit Deiner Meinung durch die Wand, aber wirst das wohl kaum lange durchhalten.



Ich bin da ganz entspannt, es gibt Einige die meine Meinung teilen. 



> Anders wie Du denkt er weiter, wenn Er meint das Angeln in ein anderes Licht gerückt werden muss, bevor man vielleicht auch Details verändern kann.
> Da wird er gar nicht so verständnisvoll über Angler denken die sein Hobby in schlechten Ruf bringen.



Ein Irrweg, der schon in den letzten Jahrzehnten nichts brachte. Verbände haben Angeln als Naturschutz verkauft, um sich eine weisse Weste zu verschaffen. (siehe dazu Arlinghaus etc.) So schlecht steht das Angeln nicht in der Öffentlichkeit da (vgl. Studie von Riepe/Arlinghaus).
Angler machen sich zuviele Gedanken um den eigenen Ruf.
Effektiver wäre es (meine Meinung) Angeln als Nutzung der Natur und sinnvolle Freizeittätigkeit entschieden zu vertreten und zu verteidigen.



Einfach mal über den Tellerrand kucken, und recherchieren wie andere Länder das Angeln fördern.



> Lediglich Punkt 5 scheint er sofort angehen zu wollen, wenn Er solche Reden dort hält.



Viel habe ich dazu nicht wahrnehmen können. 

Rein subjektiv für mich eine Showveranstaltung.


----------



## Grünknochen (24. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Das sehe ich genauso. Just for the show und in eigener Mission. Aber sei's drum. Die Anglerschaft ist gespalten im Hinblick auf die Wertigkeit des MK Beitrages. Was ursächlich nicht auf die mangelnde und immer wieder gerne kritisierte Uneinigkeit der Angler zurückzuführen ist, sondern darauf, dass sich die Dinge mit simplen Botschaften nicht unter einen Hut bringen lassen. Ich erinnere nur an Matze & Gero...


P.S.: So nett und sympathisch ich Matze finde, wenn es nur um die Angelei geht, so sehr verändert sich das Bild, wenn MK diesen Rahmen überschreitet. Das Konzept ''Schnellschuss mit viel Lärm'' funktioniert nicht mehr. Substanz ist gefragt. Deswegen schätze ich die Hartnäckigkeit von Lars (Anglerdemo) und Thomas (Netzwerk Angeln), die sich in ihre Themen wirklich hineinwühlen. Auch wenn ich bestimmte Grundansätze der beiden nicht teile ( was den Meinungsaustausch fördert, also am Respekt rein gar nichts ändert). Angelpolitik ist nicht große Botschaft, sondern harte Arbeit am Detail auf der Basis entsprechender Kompetenz.


----------



## Leech (24. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Deutsche Angelgesetze sind größtenteils illiberaler Nonsense.
Grade im Kontext der "innereuropäischen Regelungen" - würde ich an einer Grenze wohnen, hätte ich meine deutsche Angelprüfung weggeworfen und wäre nur noch außerhalb Deutschlands unterwegs. Real Talk.

Die Gründe dafür hat Thorsten schon gut erfasst:




> (1) Reduktion der Einstiegshürden,
> (2) Abschaffung der dümmlichen Fischerprüfung,
> (3) Angeln als "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des TierSchG (oder Angeln aus dem Anwendungsbereich des TierSchG)
> (4) Angeln als gemeinnützig anerkannte Tätigkeit im Sinne der AO
> (5) Beseitigung der verkrusteten Verbands-/Vereinsstrukturen




Matzes Vortrag an sich war ganz okay, ich bin aber weder arg gehypt dadurch, noch äußerst negativ berührt.
Der DAFV hat mehrfach gezeigt, dass er nicht die Fähigkeit besitzt die Dinge zu lösen.
Matze will quasi dort Leute verändern, wo er eine schlechtere Chance besitzt, Menschen anzusprechen, die bereit sind ihre Meinung zu ändern.

Man kann ihm aber nicht vorwerfen, es nicht versucht zu haben.
Denn das ist absolut okay und legitim.


Auf die Idee, dass die Lösung der Probleme eine Liberalisierung & Entbürokratisierung der Gesetze, sowie eine erhöhte Bereitschaft des Einzelanglers ist, Verstöße gegen diese liberaleren Vorschriften jederzeit anzuzeigen und nicht zu tolerieren, sind gefühlt erst wenige gekommen.
Viel zu oft will man durch Schaffung von mehr Regeln "deregulieren".
*seufz*


----------



## BERND2000 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

@Leech 

Du hast ja nicht unrecht, denn die Dinge sind ja nicht so schwarz/weiß wie so gern verstanden.
Von diesem Bundesverband erwarte ich gar nichts mehr....


Gegründet wurde er ja nicht um das normale Angeln in der Gesellschaft zu verankern.
Er wurde Gegründet um überregional Wettfischen zu veranstalten und dafür zu werben und natürlich die Fischereiliche Nutzung durch Angelfischer mit Vereinsstruktur voranzubringen.
Auf den Grundlagen baute es auf und entwickelt sich dann weiter.
Viele der Vorschrifften die uns nun stören, haben sie wohl selbst mit eingebracht oder auch durch Extremismus hervorgerufen.
Das doofe daran ist das uns nun die Eigenverantwortung fehlt und viele denken was nicht verboten ist oder nicht bestraft wird ist auch richtig... oder umgekehrt Gesetze folgen und vorauseilend befolgen wollen, wo Vernunpft und Rücksicht eigentlich zur Änderung rufen.


Ich mag mir kein Urteil erlauben ob die Prüfung sinnlos ist.


Aber ich weiß das Unwissen nicht vor Strafen schützen darf und die paar harmlosen Strafen gegen Angler wegen Naturschutzvergehen sind lachhaft, Schwarzfischen wird regional teilweise gar nicht mehr bestraft und Tierschutz na ja mag moralisch wichtig erscheinen,  ist aber nicht bedrohlich.


Aber um den Menschen überhaupt die Natur nahe zu bringen, müssen sie Natur auch erleben.
Sonst sitzen sie in den Innenstädten in Biergärten und schwärmen für Verbote gegen die welche Natur erleben.
Oder Spenden für Naturerhalt in Afrika und glauben doch im Ernst das Deutschland ein Vorbild beim Arten und Naturschutz sei.
Dort in den Großstädten wählen, die oft Naturfehrnsten, die Naturschutzgesetze zum Schutz der Natur mit der Sie nicht viel anfangen können.
Da hilft auch keine Öko-Ernährung, sie lieben die Großstadtkultur und die zielstrebige Elite, mag Natur ja schätzen, hat aber so oder so keine Zeit sich mit Natur zu beschäftigen, aber stimmt schuldbewusst für den Schutz, weil sie sich selbst Verallgemeinert und Rücksichtslosigkeit vorraussetzt.
All diese Leute kann man erreichen, wenn man will und vorbildliche Naturliebe und Wissen zeigt.


Das ist in etwa das was M.K sicher auch meinte.
Die Deutschen entfehrnen sich immer weiter von der Natur und dem Eigen-Verantwortlichem Umgang mit der Natur und das ist aus meiner Sicht schlimm.


----------



## Leech (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Leech
> 
> Du hast ja nicht unrecht, denn die Dinge sind ja nicht so schwarz/weiß wie so gern verstanden.
> Von diesem Bundesverband erwarte ich gar nichts mehr....
> ...




 Die Sinnhaftigkeit der Prüfung kann man problemlos offen hinterfragen. In anderen Ländern sind die Einstiegshürden deutlich niedriger. Dort wird vielen Kindern, wenn gewünscht, schon früh das Angeln näher gebracht, sodass die Erfahrung und der Umgang & das Wissen bereits quasi von der Wiege mitgelernt wird. So entsteht ein reger Austausch. Dieser Austausch ermöglicht es auch älteren Anglern mit anzufangen, denn sie finden eigentlich immer offene Türen bei irgendeinem Angler, weil es sie überall gibt. Diese angeregte Austausch-Community fehlt hier leider komplett. 



Das sorgt auch dafür, dass die Angler vor Ort selbst bei Schwarzfischerei, Verstößen mit Reusen etc. selbst die Behörden einschalten - und die greifen in der Regel hart durch - ein Verhalten, dass zwangsläufig dazu führt, dass die Angler tatsächlich auch öffentlich als Gruppe wahrgenommen werden, die sich im Zweifel mit aller Kraft für die Einhaltung der deutlich liberaleren Regeln im ökologischen Sinne einsetzen und für diese Verstöße auch selbst harte Strafen einfordern. Einschlägige Videos dazu gibt es bei YouTube. Sinnloses Abschlagen eines Amerikanischen Hechtes ohne Verwertungsabsicht? Entzug der Angelerlaubnis sowie Geldstrafe, weil ein anderer Angler diesen Angler der Aufsichtsbehörde mit Zeugen & sogar Video meldete. So sollte das mMn auch sein. 



Das hat nichts mit "Verrat" zu tun, sondern wir muss als Community von sich selbst aus fordern, dass wir die Regeln, die wir uns selbst stecken im Zweifel auch bereit sind durchzusetzen. Liberalere Gesetze ohne Eigenkontrolle sind schwärlich denkbar gegenüber der Gesellschaft, wenn die Anglerschaft dann nicht bereit ist, die Einhaltung dieser Regeln von sich selbst einzufordern....



Und was M.K. teilweise meinte - mit der Entfremdung von der Natur - ist ein akzeptables Argument. Aber ich weiß nicht wie sehr es vor einem Publikum eines Verbandes zieht, der bereits offen die Entfremdung des Anglers von den eigenen Flüssen fordert.


----------



## Bandito_MK (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Ich fand den Beitrag von MK nicht schlecht, macht Spaß im zu zuhören. Er ist ein guter Redner der Dinge - oft auch mit einer Prise Humor -auf den Punkt bringen kann. Aber mir war all das mit etwas zuviel Pathos, mir hätte es ne Nummer kleiner gereicht.
"Ich möchte das meine Kinder... Mein Sohn... Leuchtende Kinderaugen..."
Kinder sind natürlich das Argument das immer zieht. Nicht das mich da jemand falsch versteht - Kinder für Natur und angeln zu begeistern ist genau der Weg, aber man muß das nicht so anpreisen das man sich wie Martin Luther King anhört. 
MK eine AfD Nähe unterstellen zu wollen ist natürlich Kappes - er hat leglich die Fakten dargelegt und erläutert welche Parteinen pro und welche contra angeln sind.
Das angeln ist Deutschland ein Nischendasein fristet, ist natürlich auch teilweise selber verschuldet. Man hat sich da ein schickes System zusammengebastelt... Man sollte einen Kurs besuchen, am besten noch bei einem Angelverein wo man dann auch gleich Mitglied werden könnte... Dann muß man eine Prüfung ablegen, anschließend zum Amt um sich einen offizellen Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen. Ich glaube viele Angler und Angelfunktionäre haben sich da sehr am Bauch gepinselt gefühlt, nun zu einem elitären Kreis zu gehören. 
Der Jagdschein des kleinen Mannes, man ist was besonderes...
Und genau ab dem Punkt rückt man eben aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft heraus, denn ab gibt uns und die...

Für mich ist der Weg ganz einfach: Ich würde die Fischerei-Prüfung nicht abschaffen, ich würde aber Möglichkeiten schaffen Nichtangler dafür zu begeistern. Jeder darf auch ohne Prüfung angeln - solange er in Begleitung eines Angelscheininhabers ist. Irgendwann wächst dann der Wunsch auch mal alleine losziehen zu können...
Ein Kollege von mir ist jahrelang mit dem Gedanken schwanger gewesen, auch den Angelschein zu machen. Aber bedingt durch die Schichtarbeit ist es eben unmöglich an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilzunehmen. Durch Zufall habe ich dann über dieses Forum entdeckt, das es da mitllerweile auch Online-Kurse gibt - er hat sich angemeldet und hat nun im November Prüfung.
Man sieht, auch das kann ein Weg sein. Raus aus der Vereinsmeierei und dann über neue Wege auf zu neuen Zielgruppen.


----------



## Leech (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Vereine als Rückrad sind nichts verkehrtes.
Aber alles über sie laufen zu lassen, ist teilweise kontraproduktiv - dass ist richtig.

Und ja:
 Grade im Angelprüfungsbereich hat die Digitalisierung noch einiges aufzuholen.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Leech schrieb:


> Vereine als Rückrad sind nichts verkehrtes.
> Aber alles über sie laufen zu lassen, ist teilweise kontraproduktiv - dass ist richtig.
> 
> Und ja:
> Grade im Angelprüfungsbereich hat die Digitalisierung noch einiges aufzuholen.



Nicht nur das. Besorge mal Angelerlaubniskarten etc. wenn du mal nicht vor der eigenen Haustür angeln möchtest. Wo gubt es Karten? Wer stellt diese aus? usw.

 Könnte man auch digital machen - per Email / QR Code. Kann man dann ausdrucken und mitführen oder eben digital auf dem Smartphone haben ...

 Bezahlung per PayPal....usw.


----------



## Leech (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Besorge mal Angelerlaubniskarten etc. wenn du mal nicht vor der eigenen Haustür angeln möchtest. Wo gubt es Karten? Wer stellt diese aus? usw.
> 
> Könnte man auch digital machen - per Email / QR Code. Kann man dann ausdrucken und mitführen oder eben digital auf dem Smartphone haben ...
> 
> Bezahlung per PayPal....usw.




Für die Aller bei uns ist klar eingestellt, wo man die Gastkarten etc herbekommt. Aber ja - alles ein Geheimnis teilweise.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Immer wieder interessant zu hören, dass Angeln in Deutschland eine Nischenbeschäftigung wäre. Angesichts der Bevölkerungsdichte und Gewässerfläche sind wir ziemlich weit vorn, das merkt Matze Koch im wasserreichen Friesland vielleicht nicht so.
Im Schnitt kommen auf jeden Hektar bewirtschaftetes Wasser zwei bis drei ausgestellte Angelscheine und durchschnittlich ca. 12kg Fischentnahme pro Angler im Jahr. 
Der Angeldruck ist zudem übers Land und zwischen Gewässerabschnitten sehr ungleichmäßig verteilt. 
"Mehr Angler" kann in vielen Regionen gar nicht oder nur dadurch funktionieren, dass man den Angeldruck auf alle Gewässer verteilen müsste. Damit wären die Vereine passé.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> "Mehr Angler" kann in vielen Regionen gar nicht oder nur dadurch funktionieren, dass man den Angeldruck auf alle Gewässer verteilen müsste



Oder man stampft wie in England einfach Commercials aus dem Boden um den Druck auf natürliche Gewässer zu reduzieren? Haben die auf der Insel und in Frankreich schon gut verstanden.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Oder man stampft wie in England einfach Commercials aus dem Boden um den Druck auf natürliche Gewässer zu reduzieren? Haben die auf der Insel und in Frankreich schon gut verstanden.



Der Unterschied zum "Rentnerteich" im Verein liegt wo, außer bei den zusätzlichen Kosten, dass es sich finanziell lohnen muss?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zum "Rentnerteich" im Verein liegt wo, außer bei den zusätzlichen Kosten, dass es sich finanziell lohnen muss?



Der Unterschied bei der Schaffung neuer Gewässer liegt darin, den von dir beschriebenen Druck zu verringern. Diesen Zusammenhang hast du doch jetzt mit Absicht überlesen. |supergri

Wäre die Lösung eher Menschen durch Hürden wie Beiträge, Aufnahmegebühren und anderen Schikanen vom Wasser fern zu halten?

Ich favorisiere Modell 1. Klappt doch gefühlt auch Weltweit, wieso hier jetzt nicht?! Diese Rentnerteiche haben wir bei uns auch nicht mehr so, der Besatz lohnt sich einfach nicht für das Ergebnis.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Unterschied bei der Schaffung neuer Gewässer liegt darin, den von dir beschriebenen Druck zu verringern. Diesen Zusammenhang hast du doch jetzt mit Absicht überlesen. |supergri
> 
> Wäre die Lösung eher Menschen durch Hürden wie Beiträge, Aufnahmegebühren und anderen Schikanen vom Wasser fern zu halten?
> 
> Ich favorisiere Modell 1. Klappt doch gefühlt auch Weltweit, wieso hier jetzt nicht?! Diese Rentnerteiche haben wir bei uns auch nicht mehr so, der Besatz lohnt sich einfach nicht für das Ergebnis.



So eben mal ein neues Gewässer aus dem Boden zu stampfen ist ja günstig und schnell gemacht. #h
In dicht besiedelten Regionen kannst du bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur umverteilen oder eben weniger entnehmen. Diese Schikanen wirken übrigens einem Mehr an Anglern nur entgegen und das finde ich sehr schlecht. Ich bin ganz klar für eine Umverteilung, hier im Süden gibt es private Strecken wo seit zehn Jahren keiner geangelt hat, andere müssen vierteljährlich besetzt werden.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Was heisst lohnen muss? Da wird nix entnommen in den Commercials (Carpodrom usw.). Da ist Angeln ne reine Freizeitbeschäftigung. 

 Ob der durchschnittliche Angler im Jahr 12KG Fisch entnimmt ist fraglich. Ich und viele andere kommen nicht mal auf 12KG in 3-4 Jahren


----------



## Laichzeit (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Für den Betreiber.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> So eben mal ein neues Gewässer aus dem Boden zu stampfen ist ja günstig und schnell gemacht. #h
> In dicht besiedelten Regionen kannst du bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur umverteilen oder eben weniger entnehmen. Diese Schikanen wirken übrigens einem Mehr an Anglern nur entgegen und das finde ich sehr schlecht. Ich bin ganz klar für eine Umverteilung, hier im Süden gibt es private Strecken wo seit zehn Jahren keiner geangelt hat, andere müssen vierteljährlich besetzt werden.



Was und wie willst du da umverteilen? Mir als Hesse und quasi um die Ecke bei Frankfurt habe nichts von "offenen" Gewässern in Meck-Pomm oder sonst wo .... 

 In den Ballungsgebieten ist jede Pfütze bereits in Vereinshand, unter Schutz etc. Da liegt nix ungenutzt brach rum - denn dass sind Cash-Cows.... das sind keine Weiher hier sondern für den Verpächter Goldgruben....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> So eben mal ein neues Gewässer aus dem Boden zu stampfen ist ja günstig und schnell gemacht. #h
> In dicht besiedelten Regionen kannst du bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur umverteilen oder eben weniger entnehmen. Diese Schikanen wirken übrigens einem Mehr an Anglern nur entgegen und das finde ich sehr schlecht. Ich bin ganz klar für eine Umverteilung, hier im Süden gibt es private Strecken wo seit zehn Jahren keiner geangelt hat, andere müssen vierteljährlich besetzt werden.



Bei uns werden durch den Deichbau ständig neue Löcher aufgerissen, der Bedarf ist nicht mal mehr vorhanden für neue Gewässer.

Und nochmals, weil du stets den Kostenfaktor anführst:

Wie klappt das in anderen Nationen und warum? Natürlich kosten solche Maßnahmen Geld, günstiger ist es für die Mitglieder der Vereine im Süden der Nation aber an Beitrag auch nicht. Ist am Ende ne faktische Umlage auch in die Zukunft.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was und wie willst du da umverteilen?



Mit Umverteilen meine ich, dass an der einen Pfütze zehn, an der anderen hundert Angler sitzen und sich das angleichen soll. Durch das Vereinswesen wird einerseits Kapazität ungenutzt gelassen, andernorts stapeln sich die Leute mit all den Problemen, die das verursacht.
Vom Gewässerzugang und der Bewirtschaftung, Kosten und "Fairness" ist das Vereinswesen so ziemlich die schlechteste Lösung.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei uns werden durch den Deichbau ständig neue Löcher aufgerissen, der Bedarf ist nicht mal mehr vorhanden für neue Gewässer.



Hier nicht. Durch Vorverkaufsrechte und sehr finanzstarke Vereine schließt sich eine "lohnende" Bewirtschaftung in den meisten Fällen allein durch die Pachtpreise schon aus.


----------



## Leech (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Ich verstehe also nicht, warum so Teiche wie die britischen Commercials bei uns nicht funktionieren sollten. Ich habe bis jetzt kein ordentliches stichhaltiges Argument gehört außer: Kosten. Am Ende hat aber jemand daran auch Einnahmen und es amortisiert sich darüber. Insofern Schnuppe.


 Ob ein Verein oder eine andere Person diesen Teich besitzt, ist von der Wirkung her am Ende egal. Der Druck wird von den natürlichen Gewässern genommen.




> Hier nicht. Durch Vorverkaufsrechte und sehr finanzstarke Vereine schließt sich eine "lohnende" Bewirtschaftung in den meisten Fällen allein durch die Pachtpreise schon aus.


Warum sollten die Vereine selbst nicht eine solche Bewirtschaftung aufmachen können?
Bei uns gibts eine Kieskuhle für die du eine Sonderkarte erwerben musst, um dort Forellen zu entnehmen. Und dort sitzt eigtl immer jemand am Spinfischen oder mit der Pose im Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Ein Commercial ist in Deutschland sicher eine ähnlich gute Geldanlage, wie Lehman Zertifikate.

Wenn ich allein die Genehmigung für eine Errichtung bedenke, dazu die Auflagen hinsichtlich Sicherheit, Naturschutz und und und.

Dazu kostet der Besatz natürlich auch mehr als K2 und K3 und dann wird die Verwertungsabsicht ja nicht erfüllt.

Ich habe bis heute aber auch gedacht, das die Paylakes überwiegend an bestehenden Gewässern eingerichtet würden.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich verstehe also nicht, warum so Teiche wie die britischen Commercials bei uns nicht funktionieren sollten. Ich habe bis jetzt kein ordentliches stichhaltiges Argument gehört außer: Kosten. Am Ende hat aber jemand daran auch Einnahmen und es amortisiert sich darüber. Insofern Schnuppe.



Es gibt schon sehr ähnlich geführte Forellenteiche, funktionieren würde es wahrscheinlich schon, aber nicht in dem Umfang wie in Großbritannien. Auf diese Idee sind schon viele gekommen, letztendlich spricht aber viel dagegen, was z.B. der Fischzucht auch Probleme macht. Im Gegensatz zum Verein handelt es sich um einen Betrieb, der von der Besteuerung, Arbeits- und Umweltauflagen vergleichbar mit einer Fischzucht oder einem Forellenteich ist. Und die Nachfrage auf Friedfische in Forellenteich oder Karpfenteich-ähnlichen Gewässern zu angeln, scheint in Deutschland nicht hoch genug, um einen Betrieb am Laufen zu halten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es gibt schon sehr ähnlich geführte Forellenteiche, funktionieren würde es wahrscheinlich schon, aber nicht in dem Umfang wie in Großbritannien. Auf diese Idee sind schon viele gekommen, letztendlich spricht aber viel dagegen, was z.B. der Fischzucht auch Probleme macht. Im Gegensatz zum Verein handelt es sich um einen Betrieb, der von der Besteuerung, Arbeits- und Umweltauflagen vergleichbar mit einer Fischzucht oder einem Forellenteich ist. Und die Nachfrage auf Friedfische in Forellenteich oder Karpfenteich-ähnlichen Gewässern zu angeln, scheint in Deutschland nicht hoch genug, um einen Betrieb am Laufen zu halten.



Österreich hat aber auch keine Probleme damit, ein Land der Commericalangler. Ich kann mir vorstellen, das eine ähnliche Resonanz auch in Deutschland erzielt werden kann.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

So lange - und darum ging es M.Koch ja - in Dland angeln quasi nur die Berechtigung zur Nahrungserwerb und zur Hege hat, solange wird sich da bzgl. Etablierung von reinen Commercials nichts ändern.....


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



> Das angeln ist Deutschland ein Nischendasein fristet, ist natürlich auch teilweise selber verschuldet. Man hat sich da ein schickes System zusammengebastelt... Man sollte einen Kurs besuchen, am besten noch bei einem Angelverein wo man dann auch gleich Mitglied werden könnte... Dann muß man eine Prüfung ablegen, anschließend zum Amt um sich einen offizellen Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen.



Soweit ich weiß, braucht man in Brandenburg weder eine Prüfung noch einen Fischereischein um auf Friedfische zu angeln. 
Und die Erlaubnisscheine kosten im Vergleich zu bayerischen Verhältnissen nur nen Appel und n Ei, vor allem wenn man noch die damit befischbaren Flächen betrachtet.

Trotzdem liegt der Anteil der Angler an der Bevölkerung nach meinen Informationen in Brandenburg/Berlin nicht wesentlich höher als in Bayern.

Evtl. ist ja die Prüfungs- und Fischereischeinpflicht doch nicht der Hauptgrund, warum es in D weniger angelnde Bevölkerung gibt als in anderen Ländern.

Kommerzielle Teiche gibt es in D schon auch, konnte man ja z.B. im ominösen TV-Beitrag  "Hobby mit Widerhaken" sehen.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da jetzt einige Betreiber etwas vorsichtiger  geworden sind.

Für ein Massenphänomen gibt D aber wohl zu wenige Nachfrager her.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Kommerzielle Teiche und Commercials wie in UK /FR muss man unterscheiden. Im Ausland sind das meist reine C&R Gewässer. Bei uns sind das meist Put&Take Gewässer.

 So ein Angeltag am Kilo-Forellemteich kann schon mal teuer werden


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kommerzielle Teiche und Commercials wie in UK /FR muss man unterscheiden. Im Ausland sind das meist reine C&R Gewässer. Bei uns sind das meist Put&Take Gewässer.
> 
> So ein Angeltag am Kilo-Forellemteich kann schon mal teuer werden



Wenn das an dem betreffenden Gewässer so gewesen wäre, hätte der Betreiber wohl keinen Ärger bekommen.

Put-and-Take auf z.B. kapitale Störe  würde sich wohl nur lohnen, wenn die Kartenpreise astronomisch hoch wären.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Oder zahlst nach KG.... alles schon gesehen....


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Genau, 1000 Euro pro Stör bringt den einen anderen sicher zum Nachdenken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Klar, Tageskarte nur bei Vorlage einer entsprechenden Kreditkarte oder eines bestätigten Schecks schließlich muss die Bonität ja nachgewiesen werden.

Das wäre dann eher was für den Südwesten der Republik.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Was hat das nochmal mit der Mitte der Gesellschaft zu tun?


----------



## BERND2000 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ob der durchschnittliche Angler im Jahr 12KG Fisch entnimmt ist fraglich. Ich und viele andere kommen nicht mal auf 12KG in 3-4 Jahren




Da bist Du keine Ausnahme.
Auf solche Mengen um 3-5 Kg  je Angler und Jahr, kommen viele Vereine, das haben mir auch Weitere G.W bestätigt.


Mit P&T lässt sich das natürlich deutlich steigern.


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*



Testudo schrieb:


> Was hat das nochmal mit der Mitte der Gesellschaft zu tun?



Wo die Gründe für den geringen Anteil an Anglern in der Bevölkerung 
liegen.

Neben dem obligatorischen "die Verbände sind schuld", wurde ja auch zu wenige einfach verfügbare Gewässer wie "commercials" genannt.

In Brandenburg ist es m.E. überhaupt kein Problem ohne Prüfung und Fischereischein günstige Erlaubnisscheine für sehr große Gewässerflächen zu erhalten und das mittlerweile sogar online aufs Smartphone.  Ob deshalb dort nun die Zuwachsraten an Anglern durch die Decke gehen, ist mir nicht bekannt.



> Auf solche Mengen um 3-5 Kg je Angler und Jahr, kommen viele Vereine, das haben mir auch Weitere G.W bestätigt.



Das sind aber Durchschnittswerte der Fangstatistiken und die Fänge der Meeresangler wahrscheinlich nicht mit einbezogen.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Verein Entnahmemenge Null, war einmal am Vereinswasser ohne Biss auf Hecht. Auch bei meinem Kumpel stand aus ähnlichen Gründen die Null.

Andere Mitglieder hatten über 100 Forellen und dreistellige kg an Karpfen und Raubfisch in den Fanglisten stehen. 

Das sind dann die anderen Extreme.

Daraus errechnet sich dann ein Durchschnitt.


----------



## Wegberger (25. September 2018)

*AW: Matze Koch: Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft - ein Vortrag beim DAFV*

Hallo,




> Wo die Gründe für den geringen Anteil an Anglern in der Bevölkerung liegen.


Weil die deutschen Regelungen zum Angeln einfach keine große Mitte zulassen. Kaum jemand tritt mit paar Hunderten in Vorkasse und büffelt den ganzen Mist um mal angeln zu gehen. 

Dann eine völlig teilweise wiedersprüchliche Umsetzung an Gewässern ... Verbände die keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen ... hier im Grenzbereich zu dem NL angeln viele ausschliesslich in NL ... weil sie keine Identifikation mit dem "deutschen Angeln" eingehen können & wollen .


----------

